

Slowly coming out of stealth mode - jgrahamc
http://www.jgc.org/blog/2009/08/slowly-coming-out-of-stealth-mode.html

======
andrewljohnson
It seems like a solution looking for a problem to me. I have an issue.

Anyone out there looking for something like this?

------
dflock
Sounds like an interesting idea, although I'm generally against centralization
for stuff like this. The copy on the main jshub page doesn't explain the
concept nearly as well as the blog post; just reading the main page would
leave me with very little idea of what you're proposing.

------
eli
jshub.org is down for me and I'm having a hard time understanding exactly what
this does.

So it collects metadata about pages and I can write a plugin that uses it to
do something? huh?

